# Round 2 In The News



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'll just post the link and let it do the talking.

http://www.wndu.com/home/headlines/...0000-theft-at-SB-based-company-306046911.html

Randy.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Well now we know why we haven't been getting a variety of cars & better chassis. The money has went elsewhere.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Ya gotta wonder about our criminal justice system...

Steal close to $360,000 (and admit it), yet out on $25,000 bail. That leaves $335,000 to use in trying to disappear. I'm sure this seems logical to someone...after all, who would risk losing $25,000 by skipping bail if it means keeping $335,000? DOH!!

And Round 2 held her last commision check? How unfair.

If it wasn't so true, it would be funny.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Ya gotta wonder about our criminal justice system...
> 
> Steal close to $360,000 (and admit it), yet out on $25,000 bail. That leaves $335,000 to use in trying to disappear. I'm sure this seems logical to someone...after all, who would risk losing $25,000 by skipping bail if it means keeping $335,000? DOH!!
> 
> ...


She's a woman.
Probably has kids and stuff.

If she was a man, there would've been three times the bail, and restitution.

That's world now. If you're a woman or a member of a certain minority class, you get to break laws with reduced/no consequences.

We have to learn to live with it.

We need to learn her address, and phone number to be able to repay her PERSONALLY.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

:jest::jest::jest::jest::lol::lol::lol::lol:

wow...


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I really don't see any humor in this.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

How naive can you be.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
There book keeping department is really on top of things. 
I cant believe she got away with it for so long.
I'd be looking at the whole department.
Maybe crime really pays.

gt40


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

if they were skimming that much money, and it was not noticed, I would think they were bring in some good money


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

brownie374 said:


> I really don't see any humor in this.


I do... quite a bit actually...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

they should also look into her dealings with that little league club she's associated with...


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

i have been in it for 30 some years
it is not hard for there to be checks and balances if using employees


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

The article says that Indiana has a 5 year statute of limitations for felonies. So even though she stole $360,000, she is only charged for stealing $25,000.

It didn't say how they became aware of the theft.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Didn't Tom Lowe spin off or sell Round two? then set up Autoworld out of the proceeds?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

now I understand the sharp rise in AW cars. Tom's trying to make up ground.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If I recall correctly Johnny Lightning was part of Playing Mantis, Tom Lowe sold that to RC2, they were really interested in the diecast part of the business. Later he bought back the slot racing part and started Round 2, which uses the Auto World trademark for the slot cars and also has a lot of classic MPC, AMT, Lindberg, Hawk and Aurora (under the Polar Lights name) model kits. There are also AW diecast cars.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*cars*

no wonder the new willys cars are 31.99 each retail. hes trying to get that cash back he lost lol.:wave::tongue::dude::thumbsup:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm confused I looked up Round 2 and it appears that they are part of Ertl company. This is from Wiki anyway.

2004 - RC2 Corporation acquired Playing Mantis assets and The First Years Inc.,

2008 - Auto World (a division of Round 2, LLC) signs licensing agreement to produce and market AMT, MPC, Polar Lights, and 24 and 18 scale diecast

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ertl_Company


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

RC2 is a different company than Round 2.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

smalltime said:


> We need to learn her address, and phone number to be able to repay her PERSONALLY.


That sounds a little creepy to me.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree that he should have kept a better eye on things and not let himself get robbed but a good bookkeeper can cover his/her tracks atleast for awhile I know of one that got away with it for years with frequent audits.I just think its terrible that people see humor in this to me it says something about your integrity if you see humor in this.There also is a thing called karma I believe in that sometimes bites people in the ass.I hope he makes it through this we dont have enough manufacturers making hobby products.This is just my opinion and everyone has one.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

tasman said:


> That sounds a little creepy to me.


Creepy?

I'm betting you used that word only because shes a girl.

This person STOLE thousands of dollars from a business.

A business that employs other people. Now, THEY won't have a job either. Not mention that this manufacturer is important to our hobby life.

In many online communities, it is commonplace for members to find the personal info of folks that have sold bad goods or done business improperly with other members.

It is a way to warn/protect future customers from fraud.

Shes a common thief, and should be treated as such. 

The only thing creepy is her.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

smalltime said:


> Creepy?
> 
> I'm betting you used that word only because shes a girl.
> 
> ...


I'm betting you're wrong. This has nothing to do with gender, religion, race or anything else.

I'm in no way defending her or anyone else that breaks the law. The creepy part is the comment about repaying her PERSONALLY. What the hell does that mean?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

brownie374 said:


> I agree that he should have kept a better eye on things and not let himself get robbed but a good bookkeeper can cover his/her tracks atleast for awhile I know of one that got away with it for years with frequent audits.I just think its terrible that people see humor in this to me it says something about your integrity if you see humor in this.There also is a thing called karma I believe in that sometimes bites people in the ass.I hope he makes it through this we dont have enough manufacturers making hobby products.This is just my opinion and everyone has one.


Excuse Me???? I see tons of humor in this and it's unfortunate you dont. Maybe you're letting your 'friendship' get in the way. She was doing this for 10 freaking years. I think it's hilarious that it went that long.

Finding humor in this and 'karma'?? WTF is that? And you hope he makes it through this??? Are you totally blind? It took 10 years to catch, and from the looks of it the bulk of the theft was older than 5 years ago. I think he 'made it through' just fine.

Exactly whose integrity are you questioning? Mine cuz I find this funny, or Amy cuz she's a crook? How much product walked out the doors on her watch? That would be a great question to ask Tom...

So in closing Brownie, sorry your 'friend' got caught. But back up the truck, bubba, if you have a problem with me thinking that this is funny.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

smalltime said:


> Creepy?
> 
> Now, THEY won't have a job either.


Wait. Round 2 did not close from this. Others did not lose their jobs because of this, unless I missed something.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> now I understand the sharp rise in AW cars. Tom's trying to make up ground.


It's getting more expensive to make 'stuff' overseas.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

lenny said:


> Wait. Round 2 did not close from this. Others did not lose their jobs because of this, unless I missed something.


I'm willing to bet that loosing 1/3 of a million dollars effected their hiring practices.

But I could be wrong.


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

You know I have talked with her several times through out the years,why what a loser!!
she had a great job and F%#* it up bad.Iam confused are they Closing ???????????????????????????


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

lenny said:


> Excuse Me???? I see tons of humor in this and it's unfortunate you dont. Maybe you're letting your 'friendship' get in the way. She was doing this for 10 freaking years. I think it's hilarious that it went that long.
> 
> Finding humor in this and 'karma'?? WTF is that? And you hope he makes it through this??? Are you totally blind? It took 10 years to catch, and from the looks of it the bulk of the theft was older than 5 years ago. I think he 'made it through' just fine.
> 
> ...


He is not a friend I never met him,just saying its sad when other people find humor in somelses misfortune.I hope this never happens to you.:wave:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

brownie374 said:


> He is not a friend I never met him,just saying its sad when other people find humor in somelses misfortune.I hope this never happens to you.:wave:


when you have 10 years to 'catch a thief', and don't, it's funny...:wave::wave::wave:

especially when the first 5 years were apparently a $300,000 windfall for Amy...:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

lenny said:


> ">>>But back up the truck, bubba,<<<"


HEY!!!
How'd "I" get "Into" This ???? :freak:

"Bubba" 123 :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Settle down guys. Don't want the refs getting involved in this one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Boo hoo? Not so much.

As one of the greybacks who remembers the infamous "Take it or Leave it Post"; it sounds like the office skank took him at his word and did both.

There's a certain succulent irony there that has been aged like a fine wine.

If 350 grand is chump change, why didnt they ever fix that cockeyed Willys gasser mold?


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
That's why I think there more then one fox in the hen house, how could you loose that much money with out knowing there was a problem 
How many cars would it take to make this kind of money. checks and balances haven't they learned that in accounting class, just saying, it's to bad we don't need this type of problem in our hobby.

gt40


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

like I said before
it very easy to track a manufacturing business 

not sure why they did not, any leader(ceo/owner) should want to know daily - yearly trends to better steer his/her company


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

GT40 said:


> Guys
> That's why I think there more then one fox in the hen house, how could you loose that much money with out knowing there was a problem
> How many cars would it take to make this kind of money. checks and balances haven't they learned that in accounting class, just saying, it's to bad we don't need this type of problem in our hobby.
> 
> gt40


time for some math, 10 years OF CRIME round up $360,000
average $36,000 per year / 12 months 
roughly $3000.00 per month
What were the monthly expenses? bills? set up a couple pay pal accounts
maybe 4 transfer less than $1000.00 per month
not that tough, and if you are reviewing the books could be easily missed.
What were gross sales, common expenses.........


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

smalltime said:


> Creepy?
> 
> I'm betting you used that word only because shes a girl.
> 
> ...



Ok she messed up. But the speculation in your post is apparent. Round 2 hasn't closed up shop causing anyone to lose thier job. And you don't need to play vigilante. The crime wasn't committed against you. There is a criminal justice system in place here. The law will deal with her. 

Randy.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Do you think Tom Lowe would beat up someone who stole your slot car case? Probably not, lol.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> As one of the greybacks who remembers the infamous "Take it or Leave it Post"...


Ahhh, the classics...they never grow old.


----------



## Milezone (Jan 19, 2003)

If I am not mistaken, I thought Amy was like Tom Lowe's "Right hand man", so he trusted her to handle this as the news said she was the SOLE person to handle the Paypal account.
So it appears Tom Lowe just put his trust in the wrong person. Hopefully this will not effect future releases, and hopefully Tom Lowe will hire someone who 1. will handle the business professionally, and 2. hire someone that will actually be more polite to retailers (she was always the one line response person, if you could even get that sometimes).

Bottom line with me, a crook is a crook, so while I have talked and emailed with her many times, I do not feel one bit bad for her. She choose to do this, and for many years, so she must not have felt any remorse.

On another note, personally (and I wont go into details) but Karma can be a [email protected] sometimes.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

Sounds good to me:thumbsup:I wonder how much it would cost to start a ho slotcar company,Maybe she wanted to make some new HO bodies lol.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

On a Happier Note, I'm looking forward to the release this year(?) of the Brand NEW '64 Ford Thunderbolt- T-Jet Body  :thumbsup:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

WOW!!! The price of the new AW releases have taken a big jump. I expect price hikes, but these are like gas price hikes. 30% seems like a large chunk. YIKES!!!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

it often someone close

for example
my wife takes my whole pay check:freak:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Is a 30% price increase worth losing 30% of your buyers????

I remember when cars were about $12.00, I would buy 2 or 3 master cases and pay about $9.00 a car. Every release. Now I only buy the cars I REALLY like.

Anyone else remember the $35.00 a case fast-n-the furious cars???


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

sethndaddy said:


> Is a 30% price increase worth losing 30% of your buyers????
> 
> I remember when cars were about $12.00, I would buy 2 or 3 master cases and pay about $9.00 a car. Every release. Now I only buy the cars I REALLY like.
> 
> Anyone else remember the $35.00 a case fast-n-the furious cars???


I sure do, along with the early T-Jet releases.

I know costs have risen, but it seems to be like throwing dirt on an already shrinking market. This would seem to kick the door open wider for Dan.

Time will show who got it right.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ajd350 said:


> I sure do, along with the early T-Jet releases.
> 
> I know costs have risen, but it seems to be like throwing dirt on an already shrinking market. This would seem to kick the door open wider for Dan.
> 
> Time will show who got it right.


I'm thinking (& I'm Senile so..)
that if TOMY can get $30+-ish on their cars, Tom thinks he should too (??)
"IF" they were the same quality, I'd bite.....
but now ONLY $$$ AW's, that are tops on my lists (SOME- Silver-Screens,
Rigs, & "IF" something's totally "NEW"... :thumbsup:

sry, welcome to the current economy 

BUT, I'm excited on the "Christine" coming out :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

PS: waiting on Dan's new body's to get a pre-detailed version.. yup will cost a few more, BUT WELL Worth every penny...
thanks Dan, I love the vintage classic MFG genre' bods ;-)


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Afx sells "racing" cars, guys buy one here and there. Autoworld sells collectible cars that run on a track.
Thats just my opinion, and I don't own one newer afx car at all, a few of the turbo cars from, i think, the early 90's, is all i got.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> Is a 30% price increase worth losing 30% of your buyers????
> 
> I remember when cars were about $12.00, I would buy 2 or 3 master cases and pay about $9.00 a car. Every release. Now I only buy the cars I REALLY like.
> 
> Anyone else remember the $35.00 a case fast-n-the furious cars???


At $25 a car, I doubt I'll be buying anymore.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

hefer said:


> At $25 a car, I doubt I'll be buying anymore.


Funny how that works.........


----------

